

Who gives a f**k if PHP won anything- go build something useful already - bufferout

Seriously, languages are just a tool for doing things. Cool things.
======
sharkbrainguy
As unhelpful as the threads you're obviously referencing were, it reads like
you're dismissing this kind of discussion in general, i.e. what makes a
language successful.

In a forum/news/discussion site founded by the man who designs arc, populated
by many others who design languages I don't think it's an worthless topic.

So maybe I don't give a fuck _if_ PHP won anything, but I do give a fuck _why_
it did.

ps. sorry about the swears, ironically I couldn't get the eliding asterisks to
work.

------
noamsml
Honestly, what a useless post.

AAARGH! I am continuing the cycle of dismissal!

